# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила новые устройства Yoga на выставке IFA

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) в рамках выставки IFA 2016 объявила о расширении семейства многорежимных устройств Yoga: Lenovo Yoga 910 — самый тонкий в мире многорежимный ноутбук на базе процессора Intel® Core™i, до 12 часов автономной работы, оптимальный гаджет для самых активных; Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus — планшет для мобильных пользователей-любителей кино и ТВ: замечательный 2К-дисплей, динамики JBL® для звука, как в кинотеатре, и свыше 18 часов автономной работы.

*Многорежимный ноутбук* *Lenovo* *Yoga 910*
Новый ультратонкий многорежимный ноутбук имеет толщину всего 14,3 мм, и вместе с этим является одним из наиболее производительных многорежимных ноутбуков на базе процессора Intel Core i7 седьмого поколения. Лэптоп способен быстро и без задержек работать со всеми приложениями и 4К-видео, которые можно хранить на встроенном PCIe SSD объёмом 1Тб. Комфортную и плавную работу также обеспечивают   до 16 Гб оперативной памяти. 

Новый Yoga 910 представлен в нескольких модификациях. Теперь можно выбрать разрешение экрана — 4К или Full HD. Дисплей стал почти безрамочным (ширина рамки всего 5мм), а площадь экрана увеличилась на одну десятую[1]. Плотность пикселей по сравнению с моделями предыдущего поколения также выросла — на 14%[2], что означает более четкое и чистое изображение, которые пользователи оценят при просмотре фото и видео. За качество музыки и звука отвечают колонки JBL с поддержкой технологии Dolby Audio™ Premium. Ёмкий аккумулятор Yoga 910 гарантирует до 12 часов автономной работы устройства, так что с этим ноутбуком можно устроить настоящий киномарафон. Например, посмотреть сразу целый сезон любимого сериала, не беспокоясь о поиске розетки и зарядного устройства.
Требования пользователей к удобству и обеспечению безопасности повышаются, и поэтому Yoga 910 оснастили встроенным сканером отпечатков пальцев. Стоит лишь приложить палец к сканеру, и пользователь получает доступ к личному профилю ПК без необходимости вводить длинный пароли. А утилита Lenovo App Explorer поможет настроить популярные приложения, такие как Skype®, Facebook® или Netflix®. 

Ноутбук Yoga 910 с 13,9-дюймовым дисплеем имеет тонкий цельнометаллический корпус, доступный в трех цветах: золотистый (Champagne Gold), серебристый (Platinum Silver) и темно-серый (Gunmetal). Новинка сохранила фирменный стиль Yoga: гибкую шарнирную конструкцию, напоминающую металлический браслет от часов, и многорежимный режим работы. Так, пользователи могут с удобством печатать на Yoga 910 в режиме «ноутбук», делать презентацию проекта, установив ПК в режим «консоль», смотреть видео в режиме «презентация» или заниматься веб-серфингом в режиме «планшет». 
Компьютерной мышь Yoga, выполненная в едином с новым лэптопом дизайне, может также выступать как пульт дистанционного управления и предлагает пользователям портативность и широкую функциональность.

*Планшет Yoga Tab 3 Plus 

*

Yoga Tab 3 Plus, новинка в семействе Yoga Tab 3, — это настоящий компактный кинотеатр. Модель оснащена 10,1-дюймовым 2К-дисплеем с поддержкой Technicolor™ Color Enhance, четырьмя расположенными на передней панели динамиками JBL с технологией Dolby Atmos® и объемным звучанием. 

Благодаря Lenovo Media Cast пользователи могут транслировать на Yoga Tab 3 Plus с других устройств потоковое аудио (через Bluetooth®) или видео (благодаря стандарту Miracast®), наслаждаясь высоким качеством звука и изображения вместе со своими близкими и друзьями, где бы они ни находились. 

Yoga Tab 3 Plus остается верен фирменному стилю устройств Yoga — четыре режима работы, гарантирующих удобный просмотр видео: «клавиатура», «книга», «консоль» и «картина». Планшет оснащен «умным» аккумулятором емкостью 9300 мАч, обеспечивающим свыше 18 часов автономной работы, и поставляется в комплекте с устройством для быстрой зарядки мощностью 24 Вт. 

Цитата:

Джонсон Джиа, старший вице-президент, подразделение PC&Smart Device Business Group компании Lenovo: «Мы сейчас переходим от рынка универсальных ПК на все случаи жизни к рынку более узкоспециализированных устройств, подходящих под разные запросы пользователей. Сегодня потребители хотят выбирать гаджеты того форм-фактора, который будет оптимальным для потребностей, обусловленных их стилем жизни, а не подстраивать свой стиль жизни под новые технологии. Мы благодарим наших потребителей за обратную связь, которую мы получаем от них в постоянном режиме. Эти продукты появились в свет благодаря нашим потребителям, и мы надеемся, что новый Yoga 910 оправдает их ожидания». 

Технические характеристики: 

*Lenovo* *Yoga** 910*

Дисплей: 13,9”, FHD (1920х1080) IPS, 72% Gamut / 13,9”, UHD (3840x2160) IPS, 72% Gamut
ОС: Windows 10
Процессор: Intel Core i7 седьмого поколения
Графика: интегрированная Intel
Оперативная память:  до 16ГбНакопители:  до 1 Тб SSD PCIe
Батарея: до 12 часов автономной работы (FHD), до 10 часов автономной работы (UHD)
Порты: 1 х USB 3.0 Always On , 1 x USB 2.0 Type C (совмещён с разъёмом зарядки), 1 х USB 3.0 Type C с поддержкой Display Port), комбинированный аудиоразъём для микрофона и наушников, кардридер SD/MMC/SDHC/SDXC
Толщина: 14,3 мм
Вес: менее 1,4 кг


*Lenovo* *Yoga* *Tab** 3* *Plus*
Дисплей: 10,1”, IPS, 16:10, WQXGA (2560x1600), 229 ppi, до 10 точек касания
ОС: Android 6.0
Процессор: Qualcomm Snapdragon 652 (4xA72 1,8 Ггц + 4хA53 1,4 ГГц)
Графика: Qualcomm Adreno 510 (600 МГц)
Оперативная память: 3 Гбайт
Основная память: 32 Гбайт
Поддержка карт памяти: microSD до 128 Гбайт
Основная камера: 13 Мп, автофокус
Фронтальная камера: 5 Мп
Беспроводные подключения: LTE, Wi-Fi 802.11ac (Dual Band, 2,4 / 5 ГГц), Bluetooth 4.0
Батарея: 9300 мАч
Вес: 637 г (Wi-Fi), 644 г (LTE)
Габариты (ШхДхВ): 247х179х4,68 мм



О компании

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






[1] Площадь экрана Yoga 910 с 13,9-дюймовым дисплеем стала на 10% больше по сравнению с устройствами предыдущего поколения (Yoga 900 с 13,3-дюймовым дисплеем).

[2] Плотность пикселей 4K-дисплея 13,9-дюймовым ноутбука-трансформера Yoga 910 (315 точек на дюйм) стала на 14% больше по сравнению с Yoga 900 с 13,3-дюймовым QHD-дисплеем (276 точек на дюйм)

----------


## WelcHom

Планшеты суперские интересно сколько стоить только они будут, ибо с такими возможностями...сильно загнуть можно

----------

